# I keep missing them.



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

When should you attempt setting the hook? I have been getting some very light and sporadic hits. They seem to hit once or take the nightcrawler on a short ride. This is when I fail to hook up. I am a little confused on when to set. I know it takes time to develop a feel, but this is definately harder (to me) than trout. I have been using nightcrawlers on a lindy rig. Thanks.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

whenever i use night crawlers on a lindy i always release line and wait for about 10-15 seconds. Then i pull back slowly and if i feel dead weight (or the fish gives a couple of good pulls back) ill set the hook. If they're still "nibbling" or hitting ill release it again and wait. Usually if its a good fish they'll already have it deep in their mouth. Always seems to work for me, give it a try


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

If you feel dead weight, set the hook like Jimmy Houston. Then give him a kiss as you release him, or eat him!!!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

On a lindy, you can't wait too long most times because they will swallow it all the way down. This may take over a minute. I've been on my boat and had a bite while on the phone. I just opened the bail and watched line come off my reel, and after I was done talking picked up the rod and set the hook.

Reel up the slack line and feel for the dead weight, and then set the hook. Sometimes they ae not there but usually the are.


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you, guys.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Alot of times while using a lindy rig and worm/leech/minnow the hook may be logged deep into the fish. If you cant easily get the hook out or the fish isn't a keeper consider cutting the line and retie. Try to save the fish to survive to trophy status. Also when you let go of the line sometimes if the fish are aggressive you can see you line being taken off the surface of the water. Good Luck!!!


----------

